# 280 UNIT APT COMPLEX WITH MAIN LINE BLOCKADGE



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I Live on the first floor of a 3 story building, 280 units the main sewer here has been clogged since last Tuesday,
this is a city problem, they have to Hydro-Jet the sewer about ever 6 months because of "FOG"
Fats, Oil, & Grease
I spent yesterday on the phone and today since 7:15 AM


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh man that sucks! I always tell people to never to rent the bottom floor, but that wouldn’t work for you.
I heard that Lansing was talking about mandating grease trap in every building including residential. I think it’s a good idea, not that I want to deal with a grease trap every time I get a kitchen drain call. Obviously what‘s there is grandfathered, but I can see them requiring it in rentals and after remodels.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Years ago I worked for a guy who got in an argument with a builder who was refusing to pay. After the heated yelling match the builder drove off. My boss was livid. He drove his truck to a man hole cover. He then pulled the cover and thru ten bags of concrete right on down. Yeah... it was a mess..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I Live on the first floor of a 3 story building, 280 units the main sewer here has been clogged since last Tuesday,
> this is a city problem, they have to Hydro-Jet the sewer about ever 6 months because of "FOG"
> Fats, Oil, & Grease
> I spent yesterday on the phone and today since 7:15 AM



If you stop pouring all that bacon grease and lard down the drain this would not happen...

I would have thought that you would have known better...you being a plumber and all......


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

Master Mark said:


> If you stop pouring all that bacon grease and lard down the drain this would not happen...
> 
> I would have thought that you would have known better...you being a plumber and all......


I heard it was all condoms and k-y, wild parties over at that apartment.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

northplm said:


> I heard it was all condoms and k-y, wild parties over at that apartment.


What do you think the bacon grease and lard was for?!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> What do you think the bacon grease and lard was for?!


In my family, lots of stuff!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> In my family, lots of stuff!


You're not supposed to have sexy parties with family members, at least no closer than first cousin


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> What do you think the bacon grease and lard was for?!


Man, KY prices must be through the roof if people are switching to bacon grease


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> You're not supposed to have sexy parties with family members, at least no closer than first cousin


spaghetti sauce, lasagna, I like two egg yokes and one egg white fried in bacon grease, over easy and served on a toasted whole rye bread slice that has been liberally buttered. Salt and pepper to taste!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

We replaced a 15' deep manhole and associated piping on a 280 unit building a couple of years ago. Over a month of work in the freezing rain and snow, we left the repair open until the following summer as the mud was overwhelming. Project was almost $200k when we were finished.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

From 4:15 till 4:30 PM today spent on the phone Public Works, the best they could do was say tomorrow morning,
I hung in there but I had to leave it at that, when my housekeeper left at 6 she call to tell me that the city was on site with their Vactor Truck, the line is now open !


----------

